# What An Incredible Bird Home!



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XC1vsirceI

There's even a pigeon in this .. a VICTORIA CROWNED PIGEON .. ohhh ..
I am green with envy ..

Terry


----------



## beausmammy (Nov 12, 2006)

OH MY GOODNESS............and how clean, we can only dream!!!
Jayne


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

That is soooo neat. Wow!

She even has a bird Nanny.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

All I can say is WOW. I am so jealous. 
Now, how does she keep the place so clean?? 

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is awesome!!! I expect she has help with the cleaning.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Trees Gray said:


> That is awesome!!! I expect she has help with the cleaning.


The once a day cleaning is not the issue it's the maintanace that's hard to keep up.
At 12pm my bird room looks perfect, clean and neat. An hour later it looks like it has not be cleaned for days. I would need somebody to live in the room with them and clean every 15 minutes. I would wanna know how she does it.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti said:


> The once a day cleaning is not the issue it's the maintanace that's hard to keep up.
> At 12pm my bird room looks perfect, clean and neat. An hour later it looks like it has not be cleaned for days. I would need somebody to live in the room with them and clean every 15 minutes. I would wanna know how she does it.
> 
> Reti


I can't imagine the clean up you have to go thru with keeping birds indoors, since mine are outside. It has got to be quite a challenge and an issue, and you do such a wonderful job of keeping your bird room in such clean condition, as well as how you take such good care of your birds.
Everytime I have ever seen it, it always looks clean, your birds have an absolutely wonderful life and they know it.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What an amazing place! That's how I feel about the birds too... a spiritual connection. I loved the backyard aviary. That's what I want to do too.
Thank you Terry for sharing it.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Trees Gray said:


> I can't imagine the clean up you have to go thru with keeping birds indoors, since mine are outside. It has got to be quite a challenge and an issue, and you do such a wonderful job of keeping your bird room in such clean condition, as well as how you take such good care of your birds.
> Everytime I have ever seen it, it always looks clean, your birds have an absolutely wonderful life and they know it.


Thank you Treesa. I takes hours to clean but at the same time I get to spend time with them, Tiny, Angel and Yodi are my little helpers, they come and perch on my shoulder while I clean, I love that. Then when I clean their individual cages I get to hold and kiss each one of them. The ones that don't want to be kissed leave the cage as soon as they see me approaching them 

The lady in the video has an amazing set up, I don't know if that would work with pigeons though.

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

NEAT!!! The islands she created for perching/climbing would help to keep the poop and food concentrated in those areas. Very well planned out. The outside pens are wonderful!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I saw something like that on TV once. My parents instantly said that would be me when I grow up and get rich  I wouldn't mind living in a house like that, but I'm not the biggest cleaning fan. So many perches all throughout the house...it seems like it would be hard to find a safe place to sit down yourself


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I saw something like that on TV once. My parents instantly said that would be me when I grow up and get rich  I wouldn't mind living in a house like that, but I'm not the biggest cleaning fan. So many perches all throughout the house...it seems like it would be hard to find a safe place to sit down yourself


I suspect the Nanny comes in more often than when the woman goes away.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

That really is something! This woman has really created an amazing indoor/outdoor environment for all those birds. I'd have to agree though that it's probably very difficult to keep clean even with that bird nanny. The feathers, dust, poops would be everywhere and very difficult to keep up with. 

Still, it really is amazing to see and all her birds look very happy and content in this bird tailored home. That African horn bill looked like a real sweetie.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Wow!! Thanks Terry!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Really nice set-up. I loved hearing the lady talk - nice voice and you can tell she really loves her birds.


----------

